

Donate to the ACLU to fight government spying - der3k
https://www.aclu.org/secure/join-fight-against-government-spying

======
der3k
In the wake of the recent revelations about the NSA's unprecedented mass
surveillance of phone calls, the ACLU filed a lawsuit charging that the
program violates Americans' constitutional rights of free speech, association,
and privacy.

Help us in our fight to end unconstitutional government spying and all civil
liberties violations today.

------
joewallin
This is a worthy donation!

